# java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError



## Andi_CH (11. Mai 2011)

Das tritt bei mir zur Laufzeit auf - kompilation ist kein Problem.

Auch in der runconfiguration ist dsj.jar eingetragen und im selben Directory liegt auch die dsj.dll

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sagt die Exception aus, dass die dll nicht gefunden wird, also habe ich dsj.jar und dsj.dll in ein Verzeichnis kopiert das im java.library.path drin ist.

Was ist alles nötig das die dll gefunden wird oder bin ich total auf dem Holzweg?

Win7 64Bit
Eclipse 3.5 und 3.6


----------



## maki (11. Mai 2011)

Meinst du in Eclipse starten?

Rechtsklick auf Projekt ->  Properties -> Java Build Path -> Dann dort im Reiter "Libraries" die dsj.jar aufklappen, dort kann man die "Native library location" einstellen


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Mai 2011)

Ja das habe ich gemeint. Danke - ich habe die auf einen privaten Tip hin in das Top Verzeichnis des Projektes kopiert - unschön aber es läuft - das probiere ich gleich auch mal aus.


----------

